# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Globalno zagrijavanje

## Romy

Možda ova tema ne spada na roditeljski forum, ali ponukana iskuhavanjem na današnjim temperaturama, pitam se kako će djeca moje djece to podnositi i kako li će im tada biti...

Svi smo primjetili kako je svako ljeto sve toplije i toplije i kako je klima stvarno "pošemerena". Gledala sam film Al Gore-a, "Neugodna istina" i jako me se dojmio. Ono što sam zaboravila jest koje tips & tricks možemo koristiti u našem domu kako bismo što manje doprinijeli tom rastućem fenomenu. Iz tog filma se sjećam samo štednje struje i gašenja svjetla, kad je nepotrebno.
Imate li vi neke cake koje znate i koje koristite u vašem domu?
Bila bih zahvalna kad bi ih ovdje redom popisali....

----------


## annie84

i mene to zanima! Mislim da cak postoji i istoimena knjiga po kojoj je snimljen film,  koju uredno gledam svaki put kad sam u Metrou i stalno zaboravim kupiti..

Cuj, moje misljenje je-vrijeme ce nas ubiti-klimatske promjene, globalno zatopljenje..bilo je globalno zahladjenje, znamo kako je to zavrsilo..mislim da ce i ovo tako...

Ljudi su unistili sve sto su mogli, a nas ce klima unistiti, nasom krivicom...

----------


## AnneM

Potpisujem od riječi do riječi annie84 .
Svake godine je sve toplije i toplije i pitanje je samo vremena kad će nam se priroda pokazati svoje zube   :Sad:

----------


## LeaB

Ili je pitanje vermena kad će se pojaviti kritična masa ljudi s vjerom u bolji svijet, u ljubav koja sve pokreće i mjenja; počevši od sebe, a nosi želju za promjenom, životom u skladu s prirodom. 
Ja stvarno vjerujem da je taj dan blizu.

Nismo na rođeni samo da umiremo i izumiremo.  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Ove zime uopće nije bilo snijega.

Sjećam se priča mojih roditelja o zimama njihovog djetinjstva koje su bile duge i vrlo obilne snijegom...a sad je sve nekako napreskokce,toplo-hladno,iz jakni u kratke rukave i obrnuto,grozne su temperaturne amplitude u par dana.  :Sad:  

Isto tako,baš mi je tata pričao da se prije temperatura od 29-30 smatrala "pasjom vrućinom".A sad....

Baš mi je zanimljiva ova tema.
Ipak,ja nekako nisam totalni crnjak na tutemu.Mislim da se generacije sve više osvještavaju pop pitanju ekologije i zaštite našeg planeta,i da je situacija po tom pitanju nešto bolja nego pred 20 godina ,mislim stvarno ohrabruje vijest da se ozonska rupa ipak smanjuje.

No opet,kad gledam klimu....

----------


## annie84

cuj, sto se tice onoga sto mi mozemo uciniti..prvo cu to napisati   :Smile:  

Ja vec 10 godina recikliram svaki, pa i najmanji papiric. Imam kos za papir uz kos za sve ostalo. Isto tako recikliram i svaki PET, od casice za jogurt do ambalaze za sampon, gelove..itd...staklenu ambalazu takodjer, od kava itd...

Kad sam na gruntu, bio otpad stavljam na jednu hrpu i pustim ga da se napravi kompost s kojim onda dajem poticaj povrcu u vrtu... :D 

Ne palim svjetlo po danu, nego razmaknem rolete..sve do veceri...ne mogu se sjetiti sto jos...

No, da rezimiram-jako sam ekoloski osvjestena, no mislim da je kasno za to. Klimatske promjene su se vec naveliko odigrale, i mi vise nista ne mozemo napraviti. Jeste gledale slike kako se ledenjaci otapaju? Pa i klimatolozi su rekli da ce se razina mora povecati za cca 20 cm u narednih 10-20 godina. Kako ce to podnijeti nizinske zemlje? Od cega cemo zivjeti ako ce biti suse? Ljudi ce umirati od vrucina, vec umiru.

Lijek? Nema ga. Sjedi, cekaj, placi. Oprostite na realnosti...

----------


## jadranka605

bravo annie84...da su svi obzirni kao ti  :D 
ja sam malo licemjerna šta se toga tiće, pa tako podržavam i upozoravam sve koji (ne)recikliraju, brinu o okolišu i sl, a sama sam nekako aljkava šta se toga tiće.
jednostavno zaboravim dok me ne strefi...onda u glavi premećem i okrećem, pa prevlada ona moja ružna strana koja mi kaže da ja sama neću napravit veliku stvar... :/ 

a klima će biti samo gora....blizu onim prizorima iz filmova katastrofe   :Sad:  
a jedna osoba može promjenit stvar

----------


## LeaB

> Ja vec 10 godina recikliram svaki, pa i najmanji papiric. Imam kos za papir uz kos za sve ostalo. Isto tako recikliram i svaki PET, od casice za jogurt do ambalaze za sampon, gelove..itd...staklenu ambalazu takodjer, od kava itd...


Ne baš deset al nekoliko unazad, da. Čak ako se potkrade nekome u smeću komad papira ja ga vadim i odlažem gdje mu je mjesto. Odvajam papirne djelove od plastičnih i na kutijama.
Ne puštam vodu da curi bez veze. To je i Mija naučila.  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Ma ja razmišljam ovako...
Ja sam jedna,no mogu utjecati na svoju djecu i usaditi im neke navike i vrijednosti.Tako mi imamo tri kante za smeće,a moram reći da je i naš vrtić ove godine dobio status međunarodnog eko-vrtića i klinci u svojim grupama imaju po tri kante za smeće.
Smiješno mi je vidjeti mog dvogodišnjaka kad kao mali robot drži plastičnu čašicu u ruci ,govori"platika"i baca je u pravu kantu.

Ali sam onda baš ponosna.
Isto tako ove je godine u našem vrtiću proveden pilot program Pazi sunce!i moram reći da su klinci baš ozbiljno shvatili opasnost izlaganja jakom suncu(no dobro,ovaj mali baš i nije) ,stariji nema šanse da ne stavi kapu,čak nosi onaj mali bedž što su dobili i promatra mu boju(poplavi na jako UV zračenje)

Mislim,vidim kako stvari stoje,no svejedno mi je lakše kada razmišljam kako i *jedna*  osoba može doprinijeti očuvanju okoliša,onda baš imam nekako još više motiva.

----------


## MGrubi

dok sam bila u ZG separirala sam otpad, sad ne , jer u ovom mom selu nema te opcije, jedan je kontenjer

eto, hvala Goreu na tom filmiću pa se SAD napokon potpisale Kyoto sporazum

znate onu: "kad se male ruke slože..."

trenutno razmatram ekološku arhitekturu (graditi ću kuću), s kućama minimalnih zahtijeva energ, za grijanje i hl. 
moj profa s faksa je napravio (s nekom ekipom) 0-tu kuću koja je gubila min. energije s tim da je bila opremljena s fotonaponskim čelijama i ne samo da nije trošila puno struje nego je u neke dane imala struje na izvoz

tehnologija budućnosti postoji, samo da se poćne primjenjivati
postoje aute na hidrogenski pogon (pogon raketa), ne troše fosilna goriva, ne zagađuju, sve 5, ali .... naftna ind. je prejaka i neće dozvoliti izbacivanje s tržišta
jednostavno otkupe patent i spreme ga u ladicu
a s druge strane nafta je osnova današnje ekonomije, tako jaka promjena bi slomila tržište i izvala neravnotežu snaga i to bi 80% završilo još nekim općim ratom

 :/

----------


## ana.m

Da se samo nadovežem kratko jučer gledam neki malo stariji film (totalno glup, ali to sada nije bitno)...Frajer se vozi u autu a na radiju prognoza..._L.A. grije visokih 27 stupnjeva, pakelno je vruće, vozači nervozni zbog vrućina..._ Mislim si ja...A mi na skoro 35.
A kaj se tiče snjega...Čak se i ja sjećam dugih zima i puno snjega kojemu je trebalo dva mjeseca da se otopi, a nisam tak stara...

----------


## MGrubi

> L.A. grije visokih 27 stupnjeva, pakelno je vruće, ..


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
na toliko mi je klima namještena

----------


## Storma

:kahem:  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Klima se na Zemlji mnogo puta mijenjala. Dio tih promjena dolazi iz same prirode, no, opasan je onaj dio kojeg prouzročuje čovjek. Svjesna sam da ne mogu riješiti zagrijavanje koje prouzročuju "veliki potrošači", ali mogu krenuti od sebe.

Dakle:
- recikliramo apsolutno sve što se da reciklirati, otpad strogo odvajamo i odlažemo po kontejnerima, a opasni otpad odlažemo na za to predviđena mjesta
- imamo etažno grijanje i duple prozore - ne trošimo energiju nepotrebno; gasimo grijanje kada zračimo prostorije zimi
- ne točimo vodu nepotrebno i učimo dijete tome (kaže on meni neki dan: mama, u vrtiću taj i taj potroši rijeku vode da bi oprao zube, ja sam mu rekao neka zatvori pipu dok pere zube); perilicu uvijek napunim do kraja
- jako pazim na to koja sredstva za pranje i čišćenje koristim, da ne budu agresivna i štetna po prirodu
- nemamo drobilicu u sudoperu, jer ne želimo trovati rijeke organskim otpadom
- kod kuhanja pazimo na racionalno trošenje plina
- nemamo klima uređaj koji hladi unutarnji, ali jako zagrijava vanjski prostor i stvara circulus vitiosus
- po cijelom stanu imamo štedne žarulje
- vozimo auto na plinski pogon


Grijesi su mi:
- sušilica za rublje - živim u centru Zagreba i nemam gdje sušiti rublje; ne sušim sve u sušilici nego samo ono što je neophodno
- pranje suđa na ruke - to je zato jer mi perilica za suđe ne stane u kuhinju, ali uskoro selimo, pa će i to biti riješeno

----------


## sibell

ja sam pak misljenja da sve male stvari koje pocini pojedinac znace puno i istovremeno nista ukoliko oni veliki ne promijene svoje metode zaradjivanja love.

isto tako mislim da je jedan od velikih problema broj ljudi na svijetu, sve nas je vise, vece su potrebe, a istovremeno nas pokrece novac koji jos uvijek ne pita za ekologiju. samo zamislite kada se kina i indija, a onda redom i ostale zemlje koje jos uvijek nazivamo zemljama u razvoju, trecim svijetom itd. buknu sa industrijom. to ce tek biti veselo jer za sada se zna koje zemlje najvise oneciscuju zemlju. pa onda, tako gledano da cijela hrvatska stavi stedljive zarulje ili da se vrati na obradu plugom, promjena bi jos uvijek bila nikakva.

----------


## MGrubi

nije problem broj ljudi nego mogućnosti trošenja energenata
šta mislite koliko prosječno energenata troši amerikanac a koliko kinez ili indijac

----------


## ana.m

> Grijesi su mi:
> - pranje suđa na ruke - to je zato jer mi perilica za suđe ne stane u kuhinju, ali uskoro selimo, pa će i to biti riješeno


A zašto je ovo grijeh  :? ...
Pa ljudi su stoljećima prali ruke na suđe i to niej bio nikakav problem. Mislim fakat ne kužim...! Ja nemam perilicu i ne mislim j tako skoro ni imati i cijeli život perem suđe na ruke. Pa po meni je veći grijeh imati suđericu...

----------


## ina33

ana.m, troši se više vode, koliko ja znam. Ekološki je imat suđericu (Bogu hvala, inače bi i ja tu morala griješit).

----------


## MGrubi

> ana.m, troši se više vode, koliko ja znam. Ekološki je imat suđericu (Bogu hvala, inače bi i ja tu morala griješit).


pod uvjetom da je A klasa
C klasa već nije baš eko

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m, troši se više vode, koliko ja znam. Ekološki je imat suđericu (Bogu hvala, inače bi i ja tu morala griješit).


Pa ako ne pereš suđe pod mlazom vode onda teško da se može potrošiti više vode nego u suđerici...

----------


## MGrubi

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ana.m, troši se više vode, koliko ja znam. Ekološki je imat suđericu (Bogu hvala, inače bi i ja tu morala griješit).
> 
> 
> Pa ako ne pereš suđe pod mlazom vode onda teško da se može potrošiti više vode nego u suđerici...


ak pere moja baba, moš napunit bazen s tom vodom

moja suđerica troši 15l, i smatram to prihvatljivim, s obzirom da vrt "guta" 100l dnevno (još nije pri kraju moj program smanjivanja zalijevanja)

----------


## filipova mama

Mislim da nam nema spasa dok "veliki", kojima je zarada najbitnija ne shvate da bez Zemlje neće biti moguća nikakva zarada. Ipak, pokušavam biti ekološki osvještena. I žalosti me činjenica da je već toliko toga bespovratno uništeno, a naša djeca će morati živjeti u takvim uvjetima. Odnosno preživjeti. Tužno. Jedino me tješi pričica, koju sam čula. U Londonu u prošlosti dok su konji i kočije bili glavna prijevozna sredstva najveći problem je postao konjski izmet. I tadašnji znanstvenici su se ozbiljno bavili tim problemom (računali su ako broj stanovnika bude rastao kako će se riješiti problem gomilanja izmeta itd). Tješim se da svako vrijeme nosi svoje probleme, pa možda se i ovi naši uspiju riješiti.

----------


## roby

Što nas ne ubije to nas ojača... prilagodit ćemo se mi već-čudne životinje!?
Gledam sebe, kad je 30 C, meni super, samo neka nije toplije. A nekad na 30 nisam dupe mogla dići.

----------


## annie84

roby, ti to citiras moj potpis?   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## roby

jok, nisam ga niti vidjela. To je moj slogan!

----------


## maria71

klimatske fluktuacije nisu samo rezvirane za 20 i 21 stoljeće....

npr Maunderov minimum

http://www.geografija.hr/novosti.asp...d_novosti=1199

glacijali i interglacijali  ( upravo smo u jednom )....

tako da iskreno baš i ne prihvaćam opciju -čovjek je kriv za sve

da istina je da zagađuje i to poprilično i da se trebaju mijenjati neke navike ,ali da samo baš mi sve pošemerili, mislim da nismo

i ne rasipam energiju, dapače štedim

----------


## neva

> Ove zime uopće nije bilo snijega.
> 
> Sjećam se priča mojih roditelja o zimama njihovog djetinjstva koje su bile duge i vrlo obilne snijegom...a sad je sve nekako napreskokce,toplo-hladno,iz jakni u kratke rukave i obrnuto,grozne su temperaturne amplitude u par dana.  
> 
> Isto tako,baš mi je tata pričao da se prije temperatura od 29-30 smatrala "pasjom vrućinom".A sad....
> 
> Baš mi je zanimljiva ova tema.
> Ipak,ja nekako nisam totalni crnjak na tutemu.Mislim da se generacije sve više osvještavaju pop pitanju ekologije i zaštite našeg planeta,i da je situacija po tom pitanju nešto bolja nego pred 20 godina ,mislim stvarno ohrabruje vijest da se ozonska rupa ipak smanjuje.
> 
> No opet,kad gledam klimu....


Tako i moj otac priča da u vrijeme njegovog djetinjstva je snjega bilo toliko da kad bi ujutro htjeli izaći iz kuće nisu mogli, koliko bi ga napadalo.

----------


## kalimero

Potpisujem maria71. 
Sada se tope ledenjaci, onda su nestajala mora ( Panonsko ), možda mi slavonci opet dobijemo kakvo more. Malo šale.
Čovjek ima sigurno utjecaja na to ,  ali ne u tolikoj mjeri da bi svojim ponašanjem znatno utjecao na te promjene.

----------


## MGrubi

> Čovjek ima sigurno utjecaja na to ,  ali ne u tolikoj mjeri da bi svojim ponašanjem znatno utjecao na te promjene.


te stare klimatske promjene se nisu odvijale ni upola ove današnje brzine i definitivno je to posljedica djelovanja čovjeka

problem kod otapanja leda nije povišenje mora nego izjednačenje topline mora što će zaustaviti tokove hladnih i toplih morskih struja o kojima ovisi život u moru

Zemlju pregrijavamo: izbacujemo ogromne količine CO2, uništavamo šume (ni Amazonska šuma nije ono što je bila)... 
krivi smo

al neće nas uništiti nikakvo globalno zatopljenje, samo ratovi

----------


## ms. ivy

> Čovjek ima sigurno utjecaja na to ,  ali ne u tolikoj mjeri da bi svojim ponašanjem znatno utjecao na te promjene.


nažalost, u krivu si. klimatske promjene uslijed djelovanja čovjeka su iz domene "ludih znanstvenika", pa onda "zlih znanstvenika koji žele užicati lovu za istraživanja" prešle u domenu "ups... ipak su bili u pravu".

----------


## yaya

> eto, hvala Goreu na tom filmiću pa se SAD napokon potpisale Kyoto sporazum
> :/


Moram te razuvjeriti jer su SAD, Kazahstan i Australija jedine 3 države svijeta koje još uvijek nisu potpisale i ratificirale Kyoto protokol uz napomenu da ga je Hrvatska ratificirala tek prije 2-3 mjeseca.

Dalje, istina je da su velike tvornice i korporacije najveći zagađivaći, ali je pogrešan stav da mali čovjek ne može nimalo ili vrlo malo pridonijeti zaštiti okoliša. Reciklažom, odnosno sortiranjem pojedine vrste otpada (ja to volim zvati sekundarnih sirovina), štednjom vode i energije, pažljivim odabirom namjernica pri kupovini pa čak i korištenjem platnenih vrećica umjesto plastičnih (ovom prilikom pohvaljujem i RODIN projekt platnenih pelena) možete pridonijeti i više nego što mislite. Da ne spominjem odgoj djece u tom pravcu, jer time stvarate podlogu za ekološki osviještene buduće naraštaje, koje će od malih nogu naučiti i prihvatiti takav obrazac ponašanja prema okolišu kao nešto što se podrazumijeva samo po sebi. Često se u svom radu sjetim one poruke indijanskog poglavice bijelom čovjeku ovo je samo mali dio iz tog pisma iz 1854 .."Tako će oni poštovati zemlju, recite vašoj djeci da je zemlja s nama u srodstvu. Učite vašu djecu kao što činimo mi s našom da je zemlja naša majka. Što god snađe zemlju, snaći će i sinove zemlje. Ako čovjek pljuje na tlo, pljuje na sebe samoga. To mi znamo: zemlja ne pripada čovjeku; čovjek pripada zemlji. To mi znamo. Sve stvari povezane su kao krv koja ujedinjuje obitelj. Sve stvari su povezane. Što god snađe zemlju snaći će i sinove zemlje. Čovjek ne tka tkivo života; on je samo struk u tome. Što god čini tkanju čini i sebi samome..."

----------


## MGrubi

> . Da ne spominjem odgoj djece u tom pravcu, jer time stvarate podlogu za ekološki osviještene buduće naraštaje,


ovo je iznimno bitno, to je buduće glasačko tijelo

----------


## maria71

maunderov minimu mkoliko se ja sjećam klimatolgoje s pmf-a je razdoblje koje je relativno naglo došlo ,trajalo je 300 tinjak godina i onda je misteriozno završilo....

nisam antiekološki raspoložena ni najmanje ,ali ponekad smatram da mi ljudi sebi nad prirodom pridajemo preveliku važnost

ekološka ravnoteža  i samo postojanje zemlje je toliko krhko da je dovoljan jedan meteor od par desetaka km ili prolazak nekog masivnijeg nebeskog tijela ( izgleda da neka zvijezda ide prema nama....nadam se da neće baš doć za 10 godina   :Grin:  ) a i samo sunce bu eskplodiralo za 5 mil godina ,al bude....


isto tako majka zemlja usporava rotaciju itd itd

e za to nije nitko kriv nego gravitacija i trenje tj plima i oseka

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Da ne spominjem odgoj djece u tom pravcu, jer time stvarate podlogu za ekološki osviještene buduće naraštaje,
> 
> 
> ovo je iznimno bitno, to je buduće glasačko tijelo


Ovo ne kužim... kakve to sad ima veze :?

----------


## MGrubi

sječam se jednog dokumentarca o "Velikom potopu" koji se spominje u mitologijama (i religijama) na različitim mjestima na Zemlji u međusobno odvojenim kulturama
pa su pronašli dokaze (arheološke) da je potopa bilo, ali i pronašli su dokaze da je antartika bila zelena, a ne pod ledom, izgleda da su polovi bili na drugomj mjestu: nešto je utjecalo na skok u rotaciji Zemlje i pomicanje polova, što je za sobom poteglo katastrofu
e sad da li je to posljedica nekog meteora, ili Boga,.. ne znam

ali znam da smo uzrok globalnom zatopljenju, da smo uzrok izumiranju živ. i bilj. vrsta (neke smo pojeli - dodo)

možemo uništiti sav život na Zemlji, u par sekundi (osim žohara, oni su otporni na radijaciju)

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  yaya prvotno napisa
> ...


ima veze, jer jedine promjene se dešavaju kad politika krene u tom smjeru, a politici su bitni glasači (iliti fotelja na još 4g)

onda zelena orjentacija postane in, pa svi veliki proizvođaći počnu paziti na zelenu reciklažnu markicu, ... itd

----------


## yaya

> ima veze, jer jedine promjene se dešavaju kad politika krene u tom smjeru, a politici su bitni glasači (iliti fotelja na još 4g)
> 
> onda zelena orjentacija postane in, pa svi veliki proizvođaći počnu paziti na zelenu reciklažnu markicu, ... itd


A sad kužim.... 8)

----------


## mama courage

maria71,

potpisujem tvoj posljednji post u potpunosti.

bas prije dva tjedna na njemackom rtlu (nije sad bas neki kanal, al eto   :Laughing:  ) pokazivali su neki dokumentarac pod nazivom "laz o klimi", malo sam pogledala, nisam stigla sve... al uglavnom se radi o ovome sto si ti rekla... da treba malo vise od nas ljudi da unistimo planet zemlju i da nas malo previse plashe tim kataklizmama... 

inace, moj djed se sjeca da je jedan bozic bilo snijega do koljena a ni 7 dana kasnije za novu godinu da su bosi na travnjaku igrali nogomet... znaci i u ono vrijeme je znalo biti toplih zima...

----------


## yaya

> bas prije dva tjedna na njemackom rtlu (nije sad bas neki kanal, al eto   ) pokazivali su neki dokumentarac pod nazivom "laz o klimi", malo sam pogledala, nisam stigla sve... al uglavnom se radi o ovome sto si ti rekla... da treba malo vise od nas ljudi da unistimo planet zemlju i da nas malo previse plashe tim kataklizmama...


Hmmmm....http://klima.mzopu.hr/default.aspx?id=4

----------


## yaya

Pardonček ponovno sam traljavo stavila link pa evo opet

http://klima.mzopu.hr/default.aspx?id=4

----------


## MGrubi

> ... da treba malo vise od nas ljudi da unistimo planet zemlju i da nas malo previse plashe tim kataklizmama... ...


nije baš da nas je 5-6, ima nas preko 6 miljarde, a se ne varam to izgleda ovako: 6 000 000 000 
globalno zatopljenje je direktan posljedica efekta staklenika, kojeg izaziva CO2
tko izbacuje ogromne količine CO2 u atmosferu - čovjek (em sam em svojom tehnologijom)
tko uništava glavne apsorbere CO2  - čovjek (spali, rskrči, betonira, zagadi...)

neće biti kataklizma, one u 24 sata, kataklizma se već dešava a zove se poplave u Evropi, suše u Africi, Katrin u Americi ...

vidjela sam dokumentarac o Amazoni, e pa pola te prašume ("pluća Zemlje") nema ,i svakim danom je sve manje 

vrućine i ledeno doba su  najmanji problemi: imamo klime, centralno ...
problem je što ugrožavamo izvore hrane, a kad glad nastupi onda ratovi počimaju

hoće li i ove godine tuče uništiti usjeve u Slavoniji?

----------


## kalimero

Čovjek je najveći neprijatelj prirode, a time i neprijatelj samom sebi. Uništavanje šuma, ispuštanje CO2, pesticidi, i sve druge đakonije posljedica su razvoja tehnologije - proizvodili bi više, jeftinije, uvijek nešto novo i onda izgubimo kompas.
Zamislite da najednom nema omekšivača, sprejeva, insekticida idr.
I po cijenu zagađanja voda čovjek to koristi . Uvjek je u autu jer mu se žuri i td.
Pobornik sam zdravog življenja i čuvanja prirode , ali mislim da se većina neće osvijestiti dok nas nešto ne zdrma.

----------


## mama courage

cujte, ja samo rekoh da je bila na emisija, s znanstvenicima iz cijelog svijeta i poslije toga se cak u studiju razgovaralo. na zalost nisam je gledala dovoljno ozbiljno da bih mogla uci u raspravu.

----------


## Vlvl

Nadam se da svi mi imamo potrebu nešto osobno učiniti za smanjenje potrošnje energije i resursa - bez obzira na to vjerujemo li da je čovjek uzrokovao, samo pripomogao ili je tek svjedok klimatskih promjena
Evo naših malih doprinosa: štedne žarulje, ispravno postavljena rasvjetna tijela, razvrstavanje otpada (sve papiriće bacam u košaru za dućan i putem u kupovinu bacim u kontejner, minimum truda), kud možemo idemo pješice/biciklom, stolarija koja dobro dihta. 
Gradit ćemo kuću dobro izoliranu s kvalitetnom stolarijom koja će biti skoro "pasivna kuća" i nećemo trebati klimu u njoj, a grijanja malo. S vremenom vjetrenjača i fotoćelije. 

Za grijanje kao i za hlađenje strašno je bitno da kuća ima fasadu, a ne 20 godina gola. Mi ćemo zbog nedostatka love vjerojatno preselit u kuću bez parketa, ali fasade će bit. 
Za hlađenje gdje je moguće treba koristit pasivne metode: sjenila, tende, rolete. Posaditi drvo (listopadno ispred prozora, ljeti zaklanja zimi propušta svjetlost). Znate izreku: najbolje vrijeme za posaditi drvo bilo je prije 20 godina, drugo najbolje vrijeme je sad. 
U vrtu postoje brojni načini za smanjenje potrošnje vode ali osnovno je: posaditi biljke kojima podneblje, taj položaj i tlo odgovaraju. Zeleni travnjaci koje treba zalijevati nisu dobar izbor za sušna područja. 

Podsjetila bih na princip 3R: reuse, reduce, recycle, tj. ponovo upotrijebi, reduciraj i recikliraj. Budite svjesni da mi u cijeni proizvoda ne plaćamo punu ekološku rentu tj. cijenu štete nanesene prirodi uzimanjem sirovine i potrošnjom energije za proizvodnju i transport proizvoda. 
Zato je jedan od načina da se očuva priroda oduprijeti se porivu kupovanja nepotrebnih stvari, npr. novog modela dok je stari još funkcionalan i radi. Drugi je način ne kupovati stvari koje su preko cijelog svijeta putovale da stignu do nas, ako postoji alternativa. Treći je način prenamijeniti ili proslijediti upotrebljivo, Rodina rasprodaja mi se čini super primjer.  :Smile: 
Oprostite, baš sam se zalaufala.   :Embarassed:  Ova mi tema puno znači.

----------


## MGrubi

> Gradit ćemo kuću dobro izoliranu s kvalitetnom stolarijom koja će biti skoro "pasivna kuća" i nećemo trebati klimu u njoj, a grijanja malo. S vremenom vjetrenjača i fotoćelije. .


raditi ćete zemne kolektore?  dizalice topline?
i meni je u planu pasivna kuća, sa solarnim kolektorima ....

----------


## Vlvl

Nećemo raditi zemne kolektore, projekt kuće je je rađen prije. Osim toga jako nam se žuri počet gradit, a bojimo se da bi sam spomen tako nečeg produžio izdavanje građevinske. 
Nećemo imati ni ono cirkuliranje zraka kroz zidove, jer stalno lagano huči, i jer sam ja osoba koja bi svejedno otvarala prozore.

----------


## Švedica

Što se reciklaže tiče, čula sam sa više strana da sve to kaj mi razvrstavamo po kontejnerima da na kraju sve završi na istoj hrpi na Jakuševcu? Pa dajte, kaj je to fakat moguće?!!! Pa ćemu onda sve to? Zna neko?

I ima još jedna mogućnost štednje: mi uvijek stavimo prati veš u vešmašini iza 22 h navečer, i UOPĆE ne koristim omekšivače, baš mi niš ne fali.

----------


## MGrubi

reciklažni materijal je sirovina
zašto bi itko taj otpad bacio ako za njega može dobiti novce?
ja prva ne bi

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sori na upadu, ali moram napisati kako se u Rijeci "zbrinjava" otpad: kontejneri su odvojeni pa se neki ljudi vjerojatno ipak trude razvrstavati otpad, onda dođe "Čistoća" i pobaca smeće iz svih kontejnera u isti kamion i ode   :Laughing:  Moram se smijati sori, tragi-komično je   :No-no:

----------


## marta

Ja otpad razvrstavam radi sebe i svoje djece. Zelim ih nauciti vaznosti toga. Zelim da im to bude dio zivota, nesto kao pranje zubi ili pranje ruku prije jela. 

Ako cistoca baca sve skupa, mogu se nadati da to nece vjecno trajati, da je ovo nekakav prijelazni period u kojem se i oni i ja pokusavamo organizirati.

MGrubi, ja te stvarno proganjam, sta znas o dizalicama topline za obiteljske kuce u priobalju, znaci bez vrta za ukopavanje sonde?

----------


## MGrubi

ništa, tražim još info 
http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=130735
tu sam naletila na to, još kopam ...

----------


## marta

Ima neki frajer iz Zagorja cini mi se sta je zastupnik za svedsku? firmu Thermia ali ga jos nisam zvala. 

Meni je frend koji to montira kod velikih korisnika (shopping centri) rekao da bi nam bila dovoljna zracna sonda i dogrijavanje strujom. 

Ali nisam jos trazila izvodjace ni ponude. Molim lijepo da mi prosljedis skupljeno   :Smile:

----------


## blis

> Sori na upadu, ali moram napisati kako se u Rijeci "zbrinjava" otpad: kontejneri su odvojeni pa se neki ljudi vjerojatno ipak trude razvrstavati otpad, onda dođe "Čistoća" i pobaca smeće iz svih kontejnera u isti kamion i ode   Moram se smijati sori, tragi-komično je


Da. Ja se trudim. I moram reći da uopće nisam zadovoljna našim kontejnerima. Doslovce svaki papirić bacam u kantu za reciklažu i poludim kada svaki taj papirić jedan po jedan moram ubaciti u naše kontejenre.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Barem 10 puta pomislim kako bi mi bilo jednostavnije sve istersti u baju do.
A za ovu gornju informaciju pravit ću se da nisam pročitala. Godinam već razvrstavam smeće i ne želim vjerovati da završi na istoj hrpi.  :Sad:

----------


## sbuczkow

> cujte, ja samo rekoh da je bila na emisija, s znanstvenicima iz cijelog svijeta i poslije toga se cak u studiju razgovaralo. na zalost nisam je gledala dovoljno ozbiljno da bih mogla uci u raspravu.


Al Gore je rekao da je vecina znanstvenika potkupljena da govori da klimatske promjene nisu tako tragicne. I skroz mu vjerujem da Amerika tako funkcionira (i  ne samo amerika). Tocno je objasnio zasto JESU tragicne. Naime, radi se o tome da se voda pocela ulijevati ISPOD ledenjaka sto dosada nije nikada bio slucaj. To doprinosi tome da, osim sto se on grije odozgo, grije se i odozdo sto uzasno brzo topi led. Neki ogromni ledenjaci su se otopili toliko brzo da su ostali zaprepasteni. To je, cini mi se, veliki problem. Takodjer, on tamo tocno govori koliko ce se razina mora kada dignuti i brojke nisu bas zanemarive. A sto se tice klimatskih fluktuacija, rekao je da nikad a dosada nisu tako eksponencijalno rasli ti brojevi kao danas. 

Koliko se sjecam, naglasavao je takodjer odrzavanje automobila kako bi potrosnja goriva bila sto efikasnija (gume i sl), sto manje grijanje bojlera (meni nije jasno zasto se kod nas ne uvede grijanje na solarne ploce ili vjetar kad smo tako topla i prozracna drzava, a pogon na uljanu repicu...). Uh...osim onoga sto ste vec pisale, nista vise mi ne pada na pamet.

----------


## mama courage

> Sori na upadu, ali moram napisati kako se u Rijeci "zbrinjava" otpad: kontejneri su odvojeni pa se neki ljudi vjerojatno ipak trude razvrstavati otpad, onda dođe "Čistoća" i pobaca smeće iz svih kontejnera u isti kamion i ode   Moram se smijati sori, tragi-komično je


nista nije bolje ni u cirihu. tjerali nas da razvrstavamo otpad na nacin da vrecice za smece prodaju po skupoj cijeni pa se covjeku isplati razvrstavati jer manje koristis tih vrecica za smece. a i kazne bijahu rigorozne ako bi ti se desilo da ne razvrstavas. i ajde, svi mi poceli razvrstavati otpad. i onda rekose da je kolicina smeca u palionici premala da se isplati imati palionicu smeca, i da se smece mora poceti uvoziti i to iz bologne da se pokrije deficit. i sad ja kao cirisanka i dalje razvrstavam, al daj boze da to cini i onaj talijan u bologni. 




> Al Gore je rekao da je vecina znanstvenika potkupljena da govori da klimatske promjene nisu tako tragicne


ne znam.... zao mi je sto nisam s vecim zanimanjem odgledala tu emisiju da bih mogla suditi.

----------


## sbuczkow

> Al Gore je rekao da je vecina znanstvenika potkupljena da govori da klimatske promjene nisu tako tragicne
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne znam.... zao mi je sto nisam s vecim zanimanjem odgledala tu emisiju da bih mogla suditi.


S tim da on to naravno nije rekao ovako debilno kao sto sam ja napisala. Sve je fino podupro argumentima...

----------


## MGrubi

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Al Gore je rekao da je vecina znanstvenika potkupljena da govori da klimatske promjene nisu tako tragicne
> ...


pa gle, evropski, japanski znanstvenici daju dokaze o povezanosti naše civilizacije i globalnog zagrijavanja, samo američki su znanstvenici opovrgnuli tu tvrdnju
šta ih je strah, da će im hamburger poskupit

----------


## annie84

pitanjce: ima mozda dokumentarac od Al Gore u videotekama? Knjigu namjeravam posuditi u ponedjeljak/utorak.

----------


## sbuczkow

> pitanjce: ima mozda dokumentarac od Al Gore u videotekama?


Cini mi se da ima. Ako ne, mozes ga negdje kopirati. On je ionako rekao da zeli da to sto vise ljudi vidi pa mislim da ne bi imao nista protiv toga da ga se sprzi besplatno.

----------


## annie84

hvala na informaciji   :Kiss:

----------


## zutaminuta

Pet sati popodne, 4. studeni, sjedim bez majice, s otvorenim prozorom. Nije mi zima.

----------


## marta

Zuta, jesi ti malo depresivna?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam što sam.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zuta, jesi ti malo depresivna?


marta, pa ti barem znaš uz svu svoju djecu kako je to kad nakon nekoliko mjeseci (ili godina) poželiš razgovarati s nekom odraslom osobom s kojom ne živiš pod istim krovom, a nema šanse da odvojiš vrijeme za to.... E, tako sam se ja osjećala na porodiljnom (ne stalno, ali ponekad). Čini mi se da su ovo kod zuteminute slični simptomi.

----------


## marta

Kod mene je to bila gdja depresija u posjeti samo ju nisam prepoznala, jer uglavnom ili pise ili ti objasne da je to kako se osjeas normalno. Al nije. Po onome sto zuta pise na nekim drugim topicima rekla bih da nije samo da joj fali odraslog drustva.

----------


## zutaminuta

Brine li vas ovo čudno vrijeme?

----------


## Beti3

Ne. Vrt buja. I korov isto. More je toplo, ali nije baš za krstarenje barkom.
Ne može uvijek biti vrući ili vreli srpanj. Meni je vrijeme OK.

----------


## Peterlin

> Brine li vas ovo čudno vrijeme?


Ne naročito... Ima takvih godina. Ima i drugačijih (tri sezone za redom sve su mi se mlade voćke posušile na gruntu jer je bila suša...)

Kad nabereš dovoljno godina, shvatiš da je naš životni vijek prekratak da prepoznamo "uzorak" u vremenskim promjenama. Kod mene na poslu kolega (sad je u mirovini) je godinama sadio smokve iz svog rodnog Šibenika, ali nikako se nisu htjele primiti i narasti. Moram ga zvati da dođe vidjeti - ove godine velika smokva je bujna i prepuna plodova. Druge dvije isto imaju, ali one su malo mlađe. Trebalo je desetak godina da ova velika dođe u rod. Ali mi  znamo (jer se već događalo) da je dosta jedna oštra zima da ju uništi. Tako to ide...

----------


## Angie75

Mene brinu požari u arktičkom krugu, moram priznati.

----------


## ina33

Mene brine... ali što da se radi. Samo se možemo svi skupa prestati čuditi anomalijama - tipa London kuha na plus 38, u ZG-u ne prelazi 30. I za požare u Švedskoj, toga se ne sjećam i ne znam jel' ikad bilo, nisam to proučavala.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako ne bih išla u digresiju na drugoj temi, ovdje ću prebaciti.



> Lili, ti si se strateski smjestila na zapad i vjezbas trcati, da mozes zbrisati kad zagusti 
> Bome se i ja nadam da cu dijete uspjeti poslati van.* I to na sjever zbog zatopljenja.*


Kaj nije što sjevernije to jači efekt klimatskih promjena? Osim ako se ne radi čisto o ekonomskim razlozima toga što su skandindavske zemlje bogate i uređene, pa bi time trebale biti i otpornije na rastuće pritiske izbjeglica?

----------


## Jadranka

Sigurno, uslijed klimatskih promjena, na sjeveru nece postat toplije i susnije nego tu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Možda ne, ali što to točno znači onda da se klima tamo mijenja brže, ako se ne varam, i do 7x brže?

----------


## Jadranka

7x u kojem svom obiljezju? Mozda ce tamo zatoplit 3 stupnja u prosjeku, a ovdje 1.5. Ne znam detalje, trebalo bi proucit. No, tamo ce jos uvijek bit puno hladnije, a ovdje ce postat vruce.  Na sjeveru (u globalnom prosjeku) jednostavno mora bit hladnije jer ima puno manje dotoka sunceve topline, a klimatske promjene to nece promijeniti.

----------


## zutaminuta

U lokalnom odstupanju od prosječne temperature. Npr. za Hrvatsku sad nedavno na Indexu objavljeno da se prosječna temp povećala za toliko i toliko.

Kalkulator za otisak iz modne industrije, koga zanima 
https://www.thredup.com/fashionfootprint?

----------


## Jurana

Jeee, ja sam low. 96% manje od prosjeka, kaže

----------


## Beti3

Low, 67% manje od prosjeka. Kao 3,4 leta od LA do San Francisca  :Smile:

----------


## emily

ja sam na 79% manje od prosjeka

----------


## Angie75

Ja sam isto low, 88% manje od prosjeka. Iako je upitnik loš, ja sam morala staviti jako puno pranja veša, ali nije sve za mene nego živim s još 3 muškarca koji svaki dan imaju trening.

----------


## Peterlin

76% manje od prosjeka, ali pitanje je za koga je taj prosjek - za lokalno ili globalno... 

Kao i kod Angie, imam 3 muškarca i hrpu veša, inače bi postotak bio i gori. 
Slažem se da je upitnik loš, ali bolje i takav nego nikakav. Nije svrha odgovoriti, nego osvijestiti ljudima na što trebaju obraćati pažnju.

----------


## Jurana

> Ja sam isto low, 88% manje od prosjeka. Iako je upitnik loš, ja sam morala staviti jako puno pranja veša, ali nije sve za mene nego živim s još 3 muškarca koji svaki dan imaju trening.


Vidi, vidi; za fashion footprint pomaže ako se trenira plivanje  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

Ili gimnastika  :Smile:  Dok su to trenirali, bili su praktički u potkošuljama. Nikakva posebna oprema koju treba prati  :Grin:

----------


## Forka

low, 85 % manje od prosjeka  :Cool: 
al' mi puno peremo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tanči

I ja puno perem.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VeraM

Ispada 71 % ispod prosjeka, ali ja imam svaki da po mašinu pelena za bebu plus ostala roba. Meni je ovih 30 tura rublja i premalo. I gdje to kod nas mogu rentat išta od odjeće. Možda negdje u Zg, ostali ništa.

----------


## zutaminuta

Čovječe, 15 C usred zime, a što će biti po ljeti?

----------


## Tanči

> Čovječe, 15 C usred zime, a što će biti po ljeti?


Sad je 16 C
14.02.1998. je u Zagrebu bilo preko 20 stupnjeva, mislim da je bilo 24 C.
Bila sam na vjenčanju u Starogradskoj viječnici u haljini s bundom preko i mislila sam da ću se onesvijestiti.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maria71

I Sunce  čudno zalazi.  Nije teorija zavjere,  živim na istom mjestu godinama, također i radim i odgovorno tvrdim da je  prije  u siječnju u 5 popodne bila mrkla noć

----------


## sirius

> I Sunce  čudno zalazi.  Nije teorija zavjere,  živim na istom mjestu godinama, također i radim i odgovorno tvrdim da je  prije  u siječnju u 5 popodne bila mrkla noć


I ja sam to primjetila. Da Sunce drugacije pada. Pa si mislim da sam luda. Jer da je tako valjda bi to netko vec primjetio od znanstvenika?

----------


## zutaminuta

Prije se u ovo vrijeme nije vidjelo sunce jer je samo padao snijeg, a nebo je bilo bijelo i bez sunca. Valjda.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sad je 16 C
> 14.02.1998. je u Zagrebu bilo preko 20 stupnjeva, mislim da je bilo 24 C.
> Bila sam na vjenčanju u Starogradskoj viječnici u haljini s bundom preko i mislila sam da ću se onesvijestiti.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Da, znalo je biti takvih trenutaka... Moj kolega ima rođendan u ovo doba godine, pamtim da je obično bilo hladno, ali znalo je biti i ovako toplo. Ne baš često, ali događalo se. Isto kao i na moj rođendan usred srpnja, obično je vruće ali pamtim i svoj 18.rodendan kad mi je trebala vesta. Te sam godine učila za prijemni i sjedila u sobi zamotana u deku do početka srpnja. Kiša i zima.

----------


## maria71

Nisi luda,  Zemlja ima fluktuacije kako s magnetskim polovima tako i sa  svim drugim.  Ledena doba i sl ...

----------


## jelena.O

Toliko kiše u ovo doba čak i na Jadranu

----------


## zutaminuta

Kakvo poremećeno vrijeme u pm. Meni još ne ide u glavu kak se svi uspiju pretvarat da sve štima. Pljusak na 9°C noću na badnjak. Helo.

----------


## Tanči

> Kakvo poremećeno vrijeme u pm. Meni još ne ide u glavu kak se svi uspiju pretvarat da sve štima. Pljusak na 9°C noću na badnjak. Helo.


UJutro u 6 na badnjak je bilo 14 stupnjeva u Zg

----------


## Peterlin

> Kakvo poremećeno vrijeme u pm. Meni još ne ide u glavu kak se svi uspiju pretvarat da sve štima. Pljusak na 9°C noću na badnjak. Helo.


Bog je vjernicima poslao poruku #ostanite doma!  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Poslao je svima istu poruku

----------


## Peterlin

> Poslao je svima istu poruku


Tak je.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jel nekog od vas uhvati sjeta to što vam klinci, dakle, roditelji s mlađom djecom, neće znati kako to izgleda kad se spušta sanjkama niz snijeg? Mene to baš je*e na najjače.

----------


## Peterlin

> Jel nekog od vas uhvati sjeta to što vam klinci, dakle, roditelji s mlađom djecom, neće znati kako to izgleda kad se spušta sanjkama niz snijeg? Mene to baš je*e na najjače.


Da, šteta...ali možda nije sve izgubljeno. Ja se sjećam hladnih zima s puuuno snijega kasnih šezdesetih, a moj brat je rođen 1970 i nije to iskusio u ranom djetinjstvu nego tek negdje sa 10 godina. Sjećam se jer nam je najmlađi bratić tada imao godinu i pol i preplašio se snijega...a ja sam već bila brucošica. Ide to u ciklusima. 

Bio je moj E jučer na Sljemenu i kaže da je gore snijeg, a  oko Kraljičinog zdenca prestaje, kao da je netko povukao crtu.

----------


## Peterlin

Moja djeca su se sanjkala na dva mjesta u kvartu. Jedno je udubina između Borongajske i Turopoljske, a drugo je umjetno brdo nedaleko SD Peščenica, gdje su navezli zemlju od iskopa temelja sportske dvorane. To je sad neupotrebljivo, jer je zaraslo u grmlje i drveće koje nitko ne odražava. 

Inače,  na Cmroku je znao biti top za umjetni snijeg, ali nisam bila godinama...ne znam kako je sada.

----------


## Lili75

takodjer i na Jarunu ima ono brdašce, kao i u Maksimiru.

----------


## spajalica

Radi top na Cmroku vec danima. Na teperaturama koje sigurno nisu za proizvodnju snijega.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne kužim ove milijardere. Daju tipa 700 milijuna dolara udrugama koje se bore protiv klimatske krize i onda kupuju jahte za 500 milijuna dolara koje su točno ono protiv čega se ove udruge bore.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne kužim ove milijardere. Daju tipa 700 milijuna dolara udrugama koje se bore protiv klimatske krize i onda kupuju jahte za 500 milijuna dolara koje su točno ono protiv čega se ove udruge bore.


Dobrodošla u licemjerni svijet!  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Čovječeeeeee, kaj je ovo. Nemrem se stat čudit ko pura d*eku.

----------


## zutaminuta

Guranje glave u pijesak https://www.theguardian.com/environm...lobal-heating?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo nije normalno. Tri muhe su mi ušle ovaj tjedan u stan, kad sam razvjetravala, jer mi je sve puno plijesni. 
Usred zime.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovi se opet spremaju delat umjetni snijeg po Sljemenu. 

Poslano sa mog LDN-L21 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovi se opet spremaju delat umjetni snijeg po Sljemenu. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LDN-L21 koristeći Tapatalk


Je, prevelka se lova tu vrti da bi odustali.... Možda je bolje ne znati, ali računi za vodu opet budu do neba

----------

